# vizsla puppy



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

hi i have a 8week old vizsla puppy and i realy need some advice when she is awake she is very lively and bites legs,feet and hands is this normal and what would help calm her down but i must admit already she is sitting shaking a paw and gose to the door if she need the toilet is this good for her age ???? thanks


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum cmbytr , yes very normal behaviour being lively and launching shark attacks. Would be nice to see some pics of your pup (we love pics)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and as harrigab has said your puppy is normal.
Lots of info on puppy biting.
http://www.vizsladogs.com/ARTICLES/pupbiting.htm


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

thank you every one and sure, i will upload some soon


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

We have had a month of nipping and (especially with my smallest daughter) jumping up in excitement. We tirelessly offer her bits she IS allowed o nip nd chew, toys, antler (can rec this highly!), old pair of crocs etc... We also found yelping like a litter mate would do really helped. Brought him up swiftly and, if coupled with a turn of our back/ignoring him, he would immediately look contrite and it would stop. 

If he was/is in one of his crazy half hours we'd take him for a walk around our close, or for a play in the garden, to distract him. 

It's calming right down now though and I am anticipating what the next issue may be! It really is just a phase...but at the time it feels like a never ending one! 😱


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Ps obviously I haven't got a hermaphrodite Viz 😄 I have two daughters so am findng myself getting very confused with my 'he' and 'she's at the moment!😊


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Veebers said:


> Ps obviously I haven't got a hermaphrodite Viz 😄 I have two daughters so am findng myself getting very confused with my 'he' and 'she's at the moment!😊


opposite way round to me then Veebers, 2 sons and 1 girl dog,, when you call your eldest son "Ruby", my dog "Gabriel" and my dog "Harrison" it gets a bit confusing ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Veebers said:
> 
> 
> > Ps obviously I haven't got a hermaphrodite Viz 😄 I have two daughters so am findng myself getting very confused with my 'he' and 'she's at the moment!😊
> ...


Don't sweat it. It's a normal parent thing. The kids both two legged and the furry ones, all learn to know that it's the last name mentioned who is in trouble.....


----------

